# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Yahudi cesaret madalyalı İslam mücahidi

## bozok

*Yahudi cesaret madalyalı İslam mücahidi* 



*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 01/01/2009* 



*Adı: AJC (ABD Yahudi Kongresi)*
1906’da New York’ta Yahudi bankerler tarafından kuruldu.
*Misyonu:* İsrail devletini kurmak ve Siyonizm’i dünyaya egemen kılmak.

*Dünya Musevi ürgütleri’nin çatısı olan AJC sadece Siyonist önderlere layık gördüğü cesaret madalyasını kuruluşundan beri ilk kez bir Müslüman’a verdi.*

*Peki kim midir bu Müslüman?*

Bütün gençliğini* “Kahrolsun İsrail”* diye bağırarak geçiren Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’dır.

*Adı: ADL (Anti Deformation Launge)*

Yahudilerin ABD’deki bir diğer büyük örgütü.

Başkanı *Abraham Foxman*, Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’a üstün hizmet madalyasını takarken onu *Musevilerin ebedi dostu* olarak ilan etti.

Bu sütunu izleyenler Foxman ismine yabancı değil, çünkü Abraham efendi bu satırların yazarı ile hemşerisi Tayyip Erdoğan’ın yakın ilişkisini bitiren adamdır.

2001 yılında, yani AKP’nin kuruluş aşamasında Abraham Foxman İstanbul’a gelmiş,* Erdoğan ve Gül ile gizlice buluşarak* Dünya Yahudi Cemaati’nin AKP’ye vereceği desteği taahhüt etmişti. İşte bu gizli buluşma bu satırların yazarı tarafından kaleme alınarak o dönem Ankara temsilciliğini yaptığı Star’a manşet yapılmış ve Erdoğan da bu manşet üzerine bizi aforoz etmişti.

Soruyorum size, siyasal İslamcı güruh tarafından Morrison lakabıyla onlarca yıl hedefe oturtulan *Süleyman Demirel’e bile verilmeyen* bu Yahudi madalyalarının bir önemi ya da anlamı yok mudur?

Varsa Tayyip Erdoğan’ın takındığı o sözde Filistin yanlısı tavır ve tutumlar hiç inandırıcı olabilir mi?

Ne yani, Filistin’e sempati duyanların kakalarını bile izleyip tahlile sokan İsrail, Tayyip Erdoğan takiye yapıyor da fark mı edemiyor acaba?

Güldürmeyin beni, AJC ve ADL birini bu biçimde madalyalarla kucaklamışsa onun misyonu ortada demektir.

*Buradan hareketle bu madalyaları alan birinin Gazze katliamı edebiyatlarını yapmasının zerre bir değeri ve inandırıcılığı olamaz.*

*Bir insan hem Yahudi madalyalı hem de Hamas sevdalısı nasıl olabilir?*

Gelelim Başbakanımızın Ortadoğu turuna:

Yapılan açıklamaya göre Erdoğan Suriye, ürdün ve Suudi Arabistan’a gidecek!

İyi de Gazze’yi bombalayanlar bunlar değil ki!

Katliamı durduracaksan ya İsrail’e ya da sevgili Hasan Demir’in dün yazdığı gibi ABD’ye gitmen gerekmiyor mu?

üyleyse çıkılan bu sefer tamamen gösterişe, yani hamasete endeksli olmuyor mu?

*Aklınca* zerre yaptırım etkisi olmayan bu gezilerle Gazze katliamı bağlamında toplumumuzda oluşan gazı alacak ve sempati toplayacak!

Hatırlayın benzer şeyleri Rusya’nın Gürcistan işgali sürecinde görmüştük!

Sahi Başbakanımızın büyük gürültülerle sunduğu Kafkas Paktı girişiminin sonucundan haberi olanınız var mı?

Hafıza-ı beşer nisyan ile maluldür öyle mi?

Yazık ya...

Koca bir ülkeyi yıllardır tiyatroyla yönetmenin tarihi vebalini de mi düşünmezler bunlar!

*Sen hamaseti ve nafile Ortadoğu turuna bırak da Gazze’de şehadete eren bebelerin hatırına şu Yahudi madalyalarından birini iade etsene!*

*Hadi etsene!..*

...

----------


## bozok

*Yahudileri 'dost' edinen onlara karşı çıkabilir mi?* 


*İsrafil K.KUMBASAR* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 09/01/2009* 



Okyanus ötesinden gönderilen memorandumlarda belirtilen ilkeler çerçevesinde programını şekillendiren AKP, 3 Kasım seçimlerinde ezici bir çoğunlukla iktidara gelmişti.

Ancak, krizi tetikleyerek AKP’nin iktidara gelmesinde belirleyici unsur olan odaklar, geçmişteki birtakım *‘İslamcı’* söylemleri yüzünden Tayyip Erdoğan’a bir türlü güvenemiyorlardı.

Bu güven sorununu aşmak için seçimlerin hemen ardından, Cüneyd Zapsu’nun öncülük ettiği bir TüSİAD heyeti, ABD’ye çıkarma yaptı.
Heyet, Beyaz Saray Ulusal Güvenlik Konseyi üyesi Dan Freid, CIA üst düzey yöneticisi Marc Grossman ve Karanlıklar Prensi olarak bilinen Richard Perle ile yemekte bir araya geldi.

ABD yönetiminin üst düzey yöneticileri TüSİAD üyelerine ve onların üzerinden AKP ileri gelenlerine şu mesajı gönderiyorlardı:

*- “Umarız AKP, Refah Partisi’nin yapmış olduğu hataları tekrarlamaz.”* 


* * * 


Aynı tarihlerde ABD’de bulunan Tayyip Erdoğan, 10 Aralık 2002’de ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Colin Powell ile görüştükten sonra Monarch Oteli’nde Musevi örgütlerinin temsilcileriyle buluştu.

Erdoğan, görüşmede şöyle diyordu:

*- “İslamcı olduğumuz yolundaki söylemler doğru değildir. Devlet işleri ile devletlerarası ilişkilerde ancak laiklik temeli üzerinden bir araya gelinebileceğine inanıyoruz. şu andaki Türk-İsrail ilişkilerini yeterli bulmuyorum. Biz bu ilişkilerin çok daha ileri gitmesini istiyoruz. Bizim iktidarımız döneminde çok daha ileri gittiğini göreceksiniz.”* 

Ve ekliyordu:

*- “Biz Yahudilerden çok şey öğrendik, beni İstanbul’daki dostlarınızdan sorabilirsiniz.”* 


* * * 

Cenab-ı Allah (c.c.), Kur’an-ı Kerim’in Maide süresinin 51’nci ayetinde şöyle buyuruyor:

*- “Ey inananlar! Yahudi ve Hıristiyanları dost edinmeyin. Onlar birbirlerinin dostlarıdırlar. Sizden kim onları dost edinirse kuşkusuz o da onlardandır.”* 

İktidar koltuğuna oturabilmek için Allah’ın ayetlerini hiçe sayan Tayyip Erdoğan, Amerika’daki Yahudi lobileri AJC ve ADL tarafından peşinen iki *‘cesaret’* *madalyası* ile ödüllendirildi.

Kendisine umut bağlayan kitleleri* ‘narkoz’* vererek uyutan Erdoğan da, bugüne kadar ‘ABD/AB/İsrail’ ekseninde ortaya koyduğu icraatla, aldığı ödüllerin bedelini* ‘fazlası’ ile* ödedi.

Peki, saldırıdan beş gün önce Ankara’ya gelen İsrail Başbakanı ile görüşen Erdoğan’dan hala İsrail’e karşı bir şeyler yapmasını bekleyenler, Allah’ın ayetinin* ‘ne anlama’* geldiğini bilmiyorlar mı?

* * * 

Osmanlı İmparatorluğu’nun son döneminde, idareye hakim olmaya başlayan Yahudi kökenli* ‘dönmelere’* karşı büyük mücadele veren şair Mehmet Eşref, gün gelip de *‘mason’* olarak bilinen Musa Kazım Efendi’nin *‘şeyhülislamlık’* makamına atanması üzerine, isyan ederek şu dörtlüğü kaleme alıyordu:

Avdetiler ile hükümetimiz / Dönmeler ile hükümetimiz
Benzedi devlet-i Yehuda’ya / Benzedi Yahudi devletine
Bab-ı fetvayı da çıfıtlık edip / Fetva makamını da ele geçirip
Verdiler en nihaye Musa’ya / Verdiler en nihayet Musa’ya

Aradan neredeyse tam bir asır geçti.

*Peki değişen ne?*

...

----------


## bozok

*Irak'ta 1 milyon Müslüman'ın katledilmesini seyreden Tayyip bey Davos'ta niye gürledi?* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 31/01/2009* 



Doğrudur, Gazze’de korkunç bir İsrail zulmü var.

Bundan dolayı toplum olarak elem duyduğumuz vakıadır.

Ama sormak lazım, benzer ve hatta çok daha ötesi katliamlar hemen yanıbaşımızdaki Irak’ta yapılmadı mı?

Orada akan Müslüman kanı değil miydi?

üyle idiyse orada olanlara gıkını bile çıkarmayanların şimdi Filistin bağlamında pozlara bürünüp kahramanlık taslamaları nasıl inandırıcı olabilir?



*İkiyüzlülüğün belgesi*

İmam-ı Azam hazretlerinin, Musa Kazım Efendilerin Kabri şerifleri bombalanır, insanlar Ebu Gureyb Hapishanesi’nde hayvan misali boğazlanırken bir kınama demecini bile vermeyenlerin şimdi günah çıkarırcasına Gazze’deki bebeleri kullanmaları ahlaki midir?

Evet kullanma nitelemesini bilinçli olarak yapıyorum ve Tayyip Erdoğan’ın o bebeleri siyasi fayda için dillendirdiğini düşünüyorum.

Yok ben ulusalcı kardeşimiz *Nihat Genç* gibi gaza gelip tir tir titremiyorum, tersine sergilenen bu ikiyüzlülük adına utanç duyuyorum.

Telafer’de, Bağdat’da, Basra’da olanlara yıllar yılı susmanın ötesinde lojistik destek vereceksin, ama seçim kapıya geldiğinde birden Filistin mücahidi kesileceksin!

Yemezler kardeşim yemezler!

Hem meydan okumak öyle lafla, tiyatro ile poz atmakla olmaz!

Eyleme dönüşmeyen tavır kuru gürültüdür.

Hatırlayın, benzer şeyleri üç sene önce de gördük.

Tayyip bey yine İsrail’e hücum eder gibi olmuştu da Washington’dan randevu alamamıştı.

Peki ne oldu sonra?

Erdoğan İsrail’e koşmuş ve aman dileyerek Washington’dan randevu almıştı.

Dahası, bırakın onu bunu, arkadaş madem medyan okuyor ve tutum alıyorsun, Dünya Yahudi Kongresi’nin 100 yıldır hiçbir Müslüman öndere vermeyip sana layık gördüğü o cesaret madalyasını geri versene! şekli bile olsa İsrail’e eylemli bir tavır takınsana!




*Yakarma ve sünepelik*

Bunları yapmayacaksın, ama çıkaracağın kuru gürültülerle kahramanlık taslayacaksın!

Bir başka komiklik, yapılan sünepelik istismarıdır.

Tayyip beye göre bizim millete sünepelik yakışmazmış!

Elhak yakışmaz, kuşkun mu vardı buna!..

Ama dur bir dakika!

Sünepelik konusunda bu ülkede konuşması gereken son adam sensin!

Niçin mi?

Yahu sen değil misin Washington’un Yahudi mahfillerinde* “Beni kullanın, ne olur deliğe süpürmeyin”* diye yalvarıp yakaran...

Bunu yapan ya da kendi adına yaptıran birinin sünepelik sözcüğünü ağzına almaya hakkı olabilir mi?

Dahası Türk ordusunun başına bin yıldır ilk kez senin başbakanlığın döneminde çuval geçirilmedi mi?

O rezalete ses çıkarmayan ve nota verelim diyenlerle de* “Ne notası, müzik notası mı”* diye eğlenen ve onlarla alay eden birinin hiç sünepe millet değiliz demeye hakkı olabilir mi?




*İstismar padişahı*

Pardon pardon, sevgili Nihat Genç’ten özür diliyorum, ben de titriyorum, ama benimki onunkinin tam tersi, yani ortaya konan tiyatro ya da riyakarlıktan ötürü çıldırıyorum!

Evet hiç dolandırmadan yazıyorum, Tayyip Erdoğan’ın Davos tutumu siyasi şovdur ve tıpkı Hayrünnisa hanımın türbanı misali iç tüketime sunulmak üzere vizyona konmuştur.

İstismar padişahı Erdoğan, yaşlı Peres’in verdiği pası iyi değerlendirmiş ve golü atmıştır. Hadise yoksulluk, hırsızlık, işsizlik, yani toplumsal kaos ve de Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’ndan bunalan Erdoğan’ın her zaman yaptığı gibi kendini hamaset ve istismar denizine atmasından ibarettir!


...

----------


## bozok

*Tatlandırılmış Davos’mu? Ben Almayayım*


*Zahide Uçar*
*İnternetajans*
*01.02.2009*



“Mümin aynı konuda iki defa aldanmaz”
40 defa aldananlara selam olsun…

"Hayır Tayyip Bey; iki şekerli, Davos kahramanlık “uyu yavrum ninni” müzikli sütünden ben almayayım.


*Bir defa aldanmıştım. Siz şiir okuyup içeri girdiniz zannıyla, hukuk ve demokrasi adına çok üzülmüştüm.* Sonra Refah içinden siz ılımlı İslamcıların nasıl çıkarılıp bizlere “küresel güçlerce -onlar Yahudi aileler-” servis edildiğinizi Türk insanının “mağdur olanların yanında yer alma karakter yapısının” nasıl kullanıldığını yaşayarak öğrendik. 

*Bir şiir ve akın akın insanların ziyaret ettiği bir hapishanede "Başbakanlığa hazırlanan" RTE…* 


*Belediye başkanı olmadan gecekonduda oturan, şiirden tutuklu, şimdi ise dünyanın en zengin başkanları arasında 8. Sıraya yükselen “mağdur” bir Başbakan(!)...* 

Artık mağdur olamıyorsunuz madem, o zaman kahraman olun(!).. üstelik* mağduriyet iç politika için gerekli, oysa BOP projesinin yürüyebilmesi için mağduriyet değil, mıymıntı Arap dünyasına bir kahraman lazımdı...* 

Onlar nasıl olsa yer. Bağımsızlık kahramanı *Lawrence* olan Arap dünyası yemeyip de biz mi yiyelim? 

*Sayın Başbakan, keşke size inanabilsek ama siciliniz öyle bozuk ki…* 

*1*-Başbakanlığını yaptığınız ordu mensuplarının başına ABD çuval geçirdiğinde siz nerede idiniz? Nota verecek misiniz diye soranlara “*müzik notası mı*” diye cevap vermiştiniz. O zaman siz Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Başbakanı değil miydiniz? Davos’ta ki moderatöre tepkiniz *“notasız” müzik miydi?* 


*2-*Gene *Irak’da derdest edilen MİT mensupları* için de sesiniz çıkmamıştı… 


*3*-*Irak Türkmenleri ve Irak’da kadın-çocuk demeden 1.5 milyon insan öldürüldü.* O zaman “*Merih”* *de miydiniz?* Sahi, siz o zaman *“sağ-salim ülkelerine dönsünler”* diye ABD askerlerine dua ediyordunuz. *Guantenemo ve insanlık dışı muamele gören Guentenemo tutuklularının bulunduğu uçaklar Türkiye’ye de inmişti. Siz o zaman da ortada yoktunuz.* 


*4-“PKK’yı besleyen Habur sınır kapısını kapatıp* Türkmen kardeşlerimize ulaşabileceğimiz *Ovacık sınır kapısı açılsın”* talepleri ABD’den izin alınamadığı için yerine getirilememişti. O zaman da sizi ortalarda görememiştik.Herhalde o zaman uzayda seyahatte idiniz(!).. 


*5*-Her Allah’ın günü Barzani ve Talabani’nin tehdit ve hakaretlerinde de o yiğitliğinizi göremedik. Talabani “*Türkiye’ye bir Kürt kedisi bile vermem*” dediğinde nerede idiniz? Boğaz enfeksiyonu mu geçiriyordunuz? 


*6*-Askerin ve halkın sınır ötesi harekat talebi zorlaması karşısında kırk dereden kırk su getirip, meclisten zorunlu sınır ötesi harekat izni çıktıktan sonra *“bir de ABD’ye gidelim”* diyen sizin için *Türk Milleti’nin bölünmez bütünlüğü Filistin’den daha mı önemsizdi?* O nedenle mi uluslar arası haklardan doğan müdahale hakkımızı kullanma yiğitliğini gösteremediniz? *“Sahi, Filistin deyince ayağa kalkan tabanınız, Türk askerleri kahpe PKK kurşunları ile vurulurken neden hiç gösteri yapmazlar?” Filistin için ağlayan eşiniz Emine Hanim'ı da şehitlerimiz için ağlarken hiç görememiştik.*


*7-Hükümet ettiğiniz dönemde sözde Ermeni soykırımını nerede ise Mançurya bile kabul edecek hale geldi.* Gelmek ile kalmadı, “soykırım yalandır” demek suç haline getirildi. Sizi o zaman da ortalarda göremedik. 


*8-Diyarbakır Belediye Başkanı PKK liderliğine oynuyor, hükümetinizin görevden alacak kadar yüreği mi yok, yoksa sizin için bir sakıncası yok mu?* 


*9-Meclise taşıdığınız PKK’nın siyasi uzantıları* şimdi Türk Milleti’ni “*çocuk katili”* olmakla suçluyor, sizin gıkınız çıkmıyor. *PKK’nın siyasi uzantısı olan bu provakatörlerin dokunulmazlıklarını kaldıracak yüreğiniz var mı, yoksa dokunulmazlığın ucu size değince milletin çıkarları teferruat mı?*


*10*-*İsrail askerleri Irak’da PKK’yı eğitirken siz nerede idiniz?* 


*11*-*Peygamberimize yapılan hakaretlerde de siz yoktunuz.* 


*12-Irak'da düşürülen uçağımızda ağır yaralı olarak kurtulan işçimizi de alamamıştınız. Hatta enkaz incelenmek istendiğinde ABD'liler hakaret ederek kabul etmemişlerdi. Siz o zaman da ortalarda yoktunuz.*


*Evet Sayın Başbakan, bunlar daha sayabildiklerim*. Sizin siciliniz bozuk, şimdi size nasıl inanalım? 

Türkiye İsrail’i tanıyan 2. devlettir! Türkiye istihbarat konularında CİA ve MOSSAD ile içli-dışlıdır. 


İsrail ile Türkiye arasında savunma anlaşmaları vardır. 


Yetmedi… 


*Sizin hükümetinizin çıkardığı GDO’lu tohum yasası ile Türk çiftçisi Yahudi şirketlerine mahkum edildi.* 


*GAP’dan satın aldıkları toprakların "kanuni sınırlarını çoktan aştıklarını" İsrailli firmalar kendileri söyledi.*



*ABD’yi yöneten sermaye Yahudi ailelerine aittir.* *ABD Federal Hazine Bankası* “*ABD’nin Merkez Bankası yoktur”* Yahudi ailelerine aittir. Dünyada ki parayı kontrol eden gene aynı ailelerdir. *Dünya bankası ve İMF ellerindedir.* 



Bu durumu bilen ve *zamanında iktidar olabilmek için "ABD derin devleti olan Yahudi kuruluşları ile anlaşmış olan siz" Davos kahramanı olabilir misiniz?*


*Bu eşyanın tabiatına aykırıdır!* 


*Danışmanının “deliğe süpürmeyin, kullanın” teklifini koltuk uğruna duymamazlığa gelen ve sadece kendini değil, temsil ettiği ülkenin de onurunu ayaklar altına aldıran bir Başbakan’a neden inanalım?* 


*Yanılmak istiyorum Sayın Başbakan!* Sizin şekerlendirilmiş Davos imajınıza inanmak istiyorum ama olmuyor. 

"*BOP’nın eş başkanıyım"* diyen bir insanın yeni imajına inanmak çok zor.* BOP kapsamında Diyarbakır niçin yıldız olacaktı Sayın Başbakan?* 


*Umarım BOP için Ortadoğu’ya sürülen bir Truva atı değilsinizdir. Umarım “yeni kahraman” olarak Ortadoğu ülkelerinde BOP uygulamasının kolaylaştırıcı unsuru olmazsınız. Umarım Gazze için yola çıkıp, bütün Ortadoğu ülkelerinin Gazze olmasının yolunu açmazsınız.* 



*BOP 22 ülkenin bölünme planıdır ve siz bu planda "Eş Başkan olmakla övünen" bir insansınız.* 



Davos “*öfke hitabet sanatınız”* gerçek mi yoksa küresel güçlerce oynanan bir kurgu mu, bunu zaman gösterecek ama; 



“*Hıyarım güzel diyene bir avuç tuzla koşanlar”* çoktan methiyelerini yazdılar bile. 



*Mahiye Morgül ilginç bir noktayı yakalamış, bakınız ne yazıyor:”* Başbakan Erdoğan, Davos'un kapanış toplantısına kalmayıp o gece o anda İstanbul'a dönmeye karar verdi ve az sonra TRT-2 Atatürk havalimanından canlı yayına geçti. 

*Saat 24.00 de Atatürk Havalimanına ilkin ortaokul çocukları* (belli ki yurt öğrencileri) ellerinde Filistin ve Türk bayraklarıyla görünmeye başladı. Kalabalık büyüdükçe yaş grubu da büyüdü, bayraklar o anda dağıtılıyordu. Biraz sonra özel basılmış pankartlar görünmeye başladı. 
üç tane söz vardı, bütün pankartlarda aynısı yazıyordu. *Sanki daha önce hepsi bir elden hazırlanmış gibi.* 

"*Hoş Geldin DüNYA LİDERİ*" (Büyütülmüş harflerine dikkat ediniz) 
"*Dünya başbakan görsün"* 
*"Davos Fatihi"* 

*Bugün saat 14.00 de metro açılışını yapacağını duyurdu orada. Demek ki Davos'tan önce bunu biliyordu başbakan. Davos'tan bir gün önce ayrılmış olmasaydı bu açılışa nasıl katılacaktı, çok tuhaf!* 



*Gecenin 24.00'de, başbakanın Davos'u terk edeceğini önceden biliyorlarmış gibi hazır bekleyen, TRT muhabirleri tüm dünyadan canlı yayına alındı.* 



*TRT 2'nin canlı yayın konukları da nasıl olmuşsa gecenin o saatinde telefonla bağlanmamış, stüdyoda hazır bekliyorlardı. M.Morgül "*

*Davos Fatihi mi(!)?* 



*Kusura bakmayın, ben almayayım.* 



*“Mümin aynı konuda bir defa aldanır”!* 



[email protected]

----------


## bozok

*HADİ üARP O üDüLü YüZLERİNE*

 
*Başbakan’a çağrı: Davos’taki tavrın için “Kepazelik” tanımı yapan AJC’nin sana verdiği ‘Cesaret üdülü’nü derhal iade et* 


*KAMUOYUNDA BEKLENTİ VAR*
İsraİl Cumhurbaşkanı şimon Peres’in Davos’taki küstahlığına gerekli tepkiyi veren Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’ın, Amerikan Yahudi Komitesi’nden (AJC) aldığı ödülü bir an önce geri vermesi bekleniyor. 



*AKşENER: YAP DA GüRELİM*
TBMM Başkanvekili Meral Akşener, Erdoğan’ı aldığı ödülü geri vermeye çağırırken,* “Sayın Başbakan’ın cesareti varsa Yahudi lobisinin kendisine verdiği ödülü hemen iade etsin”* ifadesini kullandı.



*HAYDİ TAYYİP, TAM ZAMANI* 
MHP ve DSP’li milletvekilleri, *“Davos’taki haklı tepki, ödülün iadesiyle taçlanır”* derken, Tüketiciler Birliği’nden KESK’e kadar birçok sivil toplum örgü-tü de Başbakan’ı gerekeni yapmaya çağırdı.


*Seçtikleri tek Müslüman*
Yahudi lobisi, 2004’teki ABD ziyareti sırasında, Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’ın onuruna yemek düzenlemiş ve kendisine* “Cesaret üdülü”* vermişti.



*O üDüLü İADE ET* 
Türk milleti, Davos’ta İsrail Cumhurbaşkanı Peres’i fırçalayan Erdoğan’ı, kendisini* ‘kepazelikle’* suçlayan Yahudi Komitesi’nin (AJC) verdiği *‘Cesaret üdülünü’* iade etmeye çağırıyor


*Haber: Macit SOYDAN*

Başbakan Erdoğan’ın Davos’ta yaptığı çıkışa Türkiye ve dünyanın dört bir yanından verilen destek büyürken şimdi de kamuoyunda yeni bir beklenti ortaya çıktı. Siyasiler ve sivil toplum kuruluşları, Başbakan Erdoğan’ı Amerikan Yahudi Komitesi’nin (AJC)’nin yaptığı *“Davranışı kepazelik”* açıklamasına tepki göstermeye ve Komite’nin kendisine 2004 yılında verdiği Cesaret üdülü’nü iade etmeye çağırıyor. İşte tepkiler: 



*MHP’li MERAL AKşENER:*
En fazla sözü söyleyip hiçbir şey yapmayan Başbakan Erdoğan’a iki çift sözüm var. Amerika’daki en büyük Yahudi lobisinin dünyada Yahudi olmayan bir başbakana verdiği bir madalyon var ’cesaret ödülü’. Madem İsrail’e bu kadar kızgındır Sayın Başbakan bu cesaret madalyasını geri vermeli. Erdoğan’ın cesareti varsa, Yahudi lobisi tarafından kendisine verilen cesaret madalyasını iade etsin. 



*MHP’Lİ OKTAY VURAL:*
Erdoğan İsrail’in Gazze saldırısı konusunda sadece hamasi sözler söylemesin. Lafla peynir gemisi yürümüyor. Cesaret madalyasını iade etsin. 



*İP’Lİ BüLENT ESİNOğLU:*
Başbakan Erdoğan’ın paneldeki sözlerinin anlam kazanabilmesi ve “çıkışının bir seçim şovu olmadığını kanıtlaması için bazı adımlar atması gerekir. Erdoğan’ın, Amerikan Yahudi Komitesi’nin verdiği ” cesaret madalyasını “ iade etmesi, İsrail yapılan anlaşmaları iptal etmesi gerekir.



*TüKETİCİLER BİRLİğİ:* 
’Başbakan Erdoğan, ödülü kabul etmekle yapmış olduğu hatayı telafi etmeli, Yahudi ’Cesaret üdülü’nü iade cesaretini bir an önce göstermelidir.” 



*DSP LİDERİ ZEKİ SEZER:*
Başbakan’ın Davos’taki çıkışı yerinde ama o çıkışın devamı da gelmeli. Devamı gelmezse Başbakan sergilediği sahte kabadayılıkla kalır. Bu durumda, oradaki çıkışı seçim yatırımı olarak anılır ki Türk halkı buna hiç prim vermez. 



*KESK:*
Erdoğan “Bekara karı boşamak kolay” gibi bir yaklaşım sergiliyor. Başbakan’ı , Peres karşısında sergilediği, “efeliğin”, “kabadayılığın” gereğini yapmaya davet eediyoruz. İl adım cesaret madalyasını geri vermek olabilir.




*İşte o küstah açıklama*
ABD’nin önde gelen Yahudi lobilerinden Amerikan Yahudi Komitesi (AJC), küstah bir açıklama yaparak Erdoğan’ın Davos’taki oturumdaki tavrının *“İsrail ve Yahudilere karşı yeni tepkiler doğurabilecek bir kepazelik”* olduğunu öne sürmüştü. AJC’nin açıklamasında Erdoğan’ın “Siz öldürmeyi iyi bilirsiniz” sözleriyle Nobel Barış üdüllü İsrail Cumhurbaşkanı şimon Perez’e sözlü saldırıda bulundu.

ğunu belirtmişti. AJC Başkanı David Harris yaptığı yazılı açıklamada, “Başbakan Erdoğan’ın Davos’taki öfke nöbeti, giderek artan Yahudi karşıtı hareketler karşısında yangına körükle gitmek oluyor” dedi. Harris açıklamasında, “Erdoğan’ın bu haksız sözleri ve İsrail Başbakanı’na saygısızlığı İsrail’i eleştirmenin giderek daha da öldürücü bir hale geldiğinin yeni bir göstergesi olmuştur” diye eklemişti. 



*Yakın işbirliğimiz var*
Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’a 2004 yılının ocak ayında New York’taki temasları sırasında Amerikan Musevi Komitesi (AJC) tarafından “Cesaret üdülü” verilmişti. Erdoğan’ın ödülü, Amerikan Musevi Komitesi yetkililerinin New York’taki HSBC Bankası’nda düzenledikleri öğle yemeği sırasında takdim edilmişti. Başbakan Erdoğan ödül töreninde 
yaptığı konuşmada, kendisine verilen ödülü ABD’deki Musevi kuruluşlarla Türkiye’nin sürdürdüğü yakın işbirliğinin bir nişanı olarak kabul ettiğini belirtmişti. Terörle mücadelede kararlı olduklarını vurgulayan Erdoğan, “Terörizme boyun eğmeyeceğiz ve terörizmi yeryüzünden silmek için dayanışma içinde olacağız” diye konuşmuştu.



*Silah talebi reddedilebilir* 
İsrail’in Türkiye’ye ileri teknoloji silahları satmayı reddedebileceği öne sürüldü. Jerusalem Post gazetesi, üst düzey bir İsrailli savunma yetkilisine dayanarak, “Savunma Bakanlığı, Türkiye’nin ileri teknoloji İsrail yapımı askeri platformları satın alma taleplerini reddetmeyi değerlendiriyor” diye yazdı. Aynı yetkili “Nasıl biz ürdün ve Mısır’a ileri teknoloji askeri platformları satmıyorsak, Türkiye’ye de satmamaya karar verebiliriz” dedi. Jerusalem Post gazetesi, İsrail savunma yetkililerine dayanarak haberinde Türkiye ile İsrail arasındaki diplomatik ilişkiler “yıkılmaya” devam ederken iki ülke arasında diğer alanlardaki yakın bağların da “gözden geçirilmekte olduğu”nu da öne sürdü.



*Ankara yüzünü Doğu’ya döndü*
Rusya’nın ekonomi gazetelerinden “RBK Daily”, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın geçen hafta Davos’ta düzenlenen panel sırasındaki çıkışını, “Türkiye’nin İslam dünyasının yeni lideri olmaya soyunduğu” şeklinde yorumladı. Gazetenin bugünkü sayısında “Erdoğan Davos Kapısını üarptı” başlığıyla yayımlanan yorumda, Erdoğan’ın Davos’ta gösterdiği tepkinin ardından ülkesine dönmesi ve bunun paralelinde gelişen olayların “Ankara’nın yeni dış politikasının bir kanıtı olduğu” görüşü savunuldu. “AB ile tam üyelik çabalarından bıkan Türkiye, İslam dünyasının yeni lideri olmaya soyundu” ifadesinin kullanıldığı yorumda, Erdoğan’ın Türkiye’ye döndüğünde bir kahraman gibi karşılandığı kaydedildi.


*üiçek: İsrail ile İlişkilerimiz önemli*
Bakanlar Kurulu dün toplandı. Hükümet Sözcüsü Devlet Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcısı Cemil üiçek, toplantı sonrasında yaptığı açıklamada, “Türkiye İsrail ile ikili ilişkilerine özel önem vermektedir ve bu ülkeyle ilişkilerimizi biz korumak istiyoruz” dedi. Cemil üiçek, Başbakan’ın Davos’taki tepkisinin İsrail ve İsrail halkına yönelik olmadığını söyledi. Bu arada, İsrail Dışişleri Bakanlığı’nın üst düzey iki yetkilisi önceki dün telefonla Türk Dışişleri’ndeki muhataplarını aradı. İsrailli diplomatlar iki ayrı görüşmede “Tansiyonu düşürmek istiyoruz” mesajı verdi. Türk diplomatlar da “Türkiye’nin bölgede kan akmasını istemediğini” belirtti.




*02/02/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*ORGANİZE İşLER BUNLAR..*


*Hulki CEVİZOğLU 
cevizkabugu.com.tr 
Yazı Tarihi: 03/02/2009* 



Yazı tarihlerim nedeniyle yazmakta geç kaldım şu Davos krizini.
Aslında* “Yemişim Davos’unuzu”* deyip geçmek var. Ama, halk bu şovları beğendiği için,* “seçmene yedirilmesin”* diye de yazmak gerek.

Başlıktaki söz, bir film adıydı.

şimdi bu, seçim öncesi siyasette sergileniyor.


*YANDI KEBAP!..*
Davos’a gitmişsin. Ne için?* “Dünya Ekonomi Toplantısı”* için. (Yesinler bu toplantıya “Forum” diyen dillerinizi.)

*Ne işin var, İsrail Cumhurbaşkanı ile siyasi açıkoturumda?* Hani Davos, ekonomi devlerinin geldiği ve ülkemizin ekonomik olarak uçurulacağı büyük bir *“fırsatlar ortamı”* idi?


*Ne oldu?..*
Aslında Davos, daha önceden işini bağlamış tuzu kuruların* “kebap yapmaya”* gittikleri, iki-üç gün şömine başında ayaklarını uzatıp pahalı içki içtikleri bir ortam. Bunu herkes biliyor da telaffuz etmiyor. 

Biz Ceviz Kabuğu’na davet ettiğimiz zaman,* “sorularınızı fakslayın”* diyen Başbakanlık Basın Merkezi, Davos’ta ne sorulacağını ve konuşulacağını önceden araştırmamış olabilir mi?
Geçiniz!..


*BU MUDUR?..*
Olayın iki yönü var. Ama bilerek birbirine karıştırılıyor ki, yerel seçim öncesi siyasi kazanca dönüşsün.

*1-* Başbakan Erdoğan’ın toplantıyı terk etmesi,
*2-* İsrail Cumhurbaşkanı Peres’e* “katil*” demesi.

Birinci şıkkın tartışması ayrı. Toplantı nasıl yönetilir, konuğa göre nasıl soru sorulur, konuk nasıl yanıt verir, vücut dili nasıl kullanılır, bulunulan ortam, izleyiciler, toplantının boyutu ve etkisi ayrı bir konudur. Yazmak buraya sığmaz. Başbakan’ın toplantıyı terk etmesi halkın beğendiği nokta olmuştur.
İkinci şık ise, acaba ne kadar şıktır?

Eğer gerçekten çok şık ise, Erdoğan niçin kapıdan çıkar çıkmaz gazetecilere,*panikle “Benim tavrım İsrail’e, İsrail Cumhurbaşkanı’na, İsrail halkına değildir, moderatöredir”* demek zorunda kalmıştır?

Yani oradaki ifadelerle* “insanları öldürmeyi çok iyi bilen”, “plajdaki çocukları öldüren”* moderatör müdür?

Bu mudur, Atatürk’ün üanakkale’deki kahramanlığının Davos’taki kopyası?

Bu mudur, Atatürk’ün *“Ben size ölmeyi emrediyorum”* sözü? (Bu sözler, sayın Erdoğan’ın Atatürk’ü bile nasıl yanlış anladığını gösteriyor.)

Bu mudur, *“dikleşmeden dik durmak?”* 

Halkımız, sabahın köründe bunu alkışlıyorsa herhalde odur!..


*üZERİNE SU DüKüLEN FOTOğRAF*
Siyaset çoğu zaman bir satranç gibidir. Bir hamle yaparsınız. Ummadığınız bir sonuç çıkar. üok iyi *“fotoğraf hafızanızın”* olması gerekir. Bu bile tek başına yetmez.

şimdi siz, bravoları alırken, öte yandan Yahudi düşmanlığını -istemeden de olsa- körüklemiş olursunuz. üünkü bu yıllardır çok duyarlı bir konudur. 

Sonra, Allah korusun, fanatik katiller türer.

Davos’ta *“kendiliğinden oluşan”* (!!) bu gelişmeden sonra, nasıl bu kadar hızlı organize olundu? Gece yarısı Başbakan’ı kitleler halinde AKP’lilerin karşılaması, metro seferlerinin açık tutulması, bedava seferler yapılması, televizyon bağlantıları, vs.

Bunları ulusalcılardan biri yapsaydı, anında götürürlerdi. Hem de öyle moderatörün (şuna *“oturum yöneticisi”* diyelim be kardeşim!) Başbakan’ın omzuna dokunması gibi değil, kafasına bastırarak.

Uluslararası ilişkiler öyle* “Ben Hamascıyım”* ya da* “Ben İsrailciyim”* demekle olmaz. Genelkurmay’ın dediği gibi,* “milli menfaatler esas alınarak”* tutum alınır. Bir ülkenin başbakanı kendisini bu kadar tarafgir yapamaz!.. (Kimse insan öldürülmesini, çocukların plajlarda katledilmesini istemez. Bunu slogan yapanlar, Türkiye’deki bebek katilleri çetesine ve siyasi uzantılarına nasıl davranıyor biliyoruz. İşgal ve Direniş kitabımda midem bulanarak yazmıştım. 1919 işgal yıllarında bebek ve kadınlarımıza tecavüzde bulunanlara bugün benzer ödünlerin verilmeye çalışıldığını da herkes biliyor..)


*KIü üSTü OTURTMAK!..*
Bu işler çok risklidir.
İşinize geldiği için bir gün *“üfke hitabet sanatıdır”* deyip öfkelenmek; başka bir gün ise* “diklenmeyeceğiz”* diyerek uysal koyun(!) olmakla olmaz.* “üfke kontrolünü”* başaramayan liderlerin dünyanın başına ne sorunlar açtığına tarih tanıktır.

üfke sanatının(!) benzer bir ifadesi* “Kıç üstü oturtmak”* sözüdür. Bu, eski Başbakan (ve Cumhurbaşkanı) Turgut üzal’a aitti.

Sonra neler yaşandığını hepimiz gördük.

Bugün yaşananlara bakalım. Ermenistan’ın Türkiye’nin toprağında yüzyıldır gözü var. Ama oraya AKP zihniyeti *“futbol maçına”* giderken; Davos’a ne hikmetse* “boks maçı”* yapmaya gidiyor!..

Uluslararası ilişkilerde yumruğun nereden geldiğini çoğu zaman göremiyorsunuz.

İşte o yüzden yılların kurt politikacısı Demirel uyarıyor, faturası çıkarılır diye.


*Not:* Kusura bakmayın, yazı biraz light(!!) olmuş olabilir. Malum, hastalığımın etkisi tam olarak geçmedi.


...

----------

